# Ludus Tonalis



## Mandryka

What are your favourite recordings? What do you think about the music?

Has anyone ever heard it played on an organ?


----------



## Guest

It can be a little dry, but Berezovsky enlivens it.


----------



## ptr

I'm really not a Hindemith fan, but was fostered to endure the LT as an exercise in my pianistic youth. My PT gave me Käbi Laretei's Philips recording from 1966 as a reference (Dunno if it ever has been released on CD) .. Have Mustonen's Decca release as well, but always find him to metric and mannered!










Never seen or heard an Organ Version of LT, might actually make it more fun!

/ptr


----------



## Bulldog

I own a few versions, but Richter's on Pyramid is the one I reach for first.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Berezovsky CD was my only exposure. I was underwhelmed with the work and haven't pursued it since. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like this work. Although I think there is light and shade here, Ludus Tonalis is still Hindemith at possibly his most theoretical - it's based on one of the composer's own tonal sequences (C/G/F/A/E/Eb/Ab/D/Bb/Db/B/f#) rather than on chromatic scale ascension - but I don't find that premise at all off-putting as I'm a fan of his output from across the board anyway. I think it's interesting that Hindemith uses a prelude, 11 interludes and a postlude rather than 12 preludes; in this case the interludes have a direct tonal connection with either the fugue that comes before, the one that follows, or occasionally both.

Perhaps the title of the work misleads some people into thinking that the work is going to be more playful and light-hearted than it actually is - the actual subtitle is 'Studies in Counterpoint, Tonal Organisation and Piano Playing' which is more appropriate, if not as sexy. I know of, but haven't heard, an organ transcription for three pieces from the work made into a little suite but I can't recall Hindemith sanctioning a complete version for organ or whether anyone has actually produced one off their own bat.

The recording I have is by Hans Petermandl on Marco Polo - probably not the most illustrious release around (not that the market is exactly saturated in this instance) but at the time I was more interested in actually hearing the work at a reasonable price and plugging another Hindemith gap rather than obsessing about whose to get.


----------



## Mandryka

What is this?

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/ludus-tonalis-organ-sheet-music/5991766


----------



## Klavierspieler

I like it very much. I generally go Richter.


----------



## Vaneyes

Klavierspieler said:


> I like it very much. I generally go Richter.


Thanks for the mention, and to StockhausenisMyCat for providing it at YT.

I enjoyed Richter's handling of "IX. Interludium Quartum: Vivace". Comparing this movement with Berezovsky. Both are impressive, with Berezovsky taking it a little faster. However, Richter's rhythm is impeccable.


----------



## Mandryka

I'm really enjoying Vedernikov's recording, which has been transfered here. I'm convinced now that this is great music, and not at all dry.

http://panovnik.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/anatoly-vedernikov-hindemith-ludus.html


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone ever heard it played on an organ?


Some Joachim Dorfmüller has released an organ score, here (I see that you refer to it above):

http://www.amazon.de/Ludus-tonalis-...&qid=1452424662&sr=8-4&keywords=ludus+tonalis

I do not know, whether this is an authenticated version, or just an arrangement made by by Dorfmüller. I consider to purchase it.

A study of the piano score (can be had here):

http://imslp.org/wiki/Ludus_Tonalis_(Hindemith,_Paul)

shows, that the writing is rather idiomatic for piano, the fugues being the most quasi-baroque parts of the work.

As I have written elsewhere, the interludes are recorded on organ by Kirsten Sturm (Naxos) and the result is not very convincing IMO.


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> I'm really enjoying Vedernikov's recording, which has been transfered here. I'm convinced now that this is great music, and not at all dry.
> 
> http://panovnik.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/anatoly-vedernikov-hindemith-ludus.html


Do you have to sign in to be able to download it?


----------



## Mandryka

premont said:


> Do you have to sign in to be able to download it?


Both the links are dead unfortunately. I will upload it later today and PM you with the files.


----------

